# Carter Only vs. Stan MicroIII



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a back tension release and can't decide which one would be better. I've tried my friend's Scott Black Hole and it was nice, but I'd rather have something a little different. I'll also be getting a 4-finger style unless there's a good reason why I shouldn't. Thanks! -Chris


----------



## scottstjohn62 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Carter ONLY*

Have been shooting mine for a couple of months now! I love it! Plenty of adjustment and very smooth! I feel like it is much more consistant than any other BT that I have shot. Have only shot Scott, TruBall and Carter though, so my opinion is a little biased. Good Luck!


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks!! It'll probably be a while before I buy one though because they just cost so dang much lol. I like all the feedback I can get before I spend this kind of money on something. -Chris


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

ttt....anyone else?


----------

